# Tuition reimbursement



## Atlas First (Aug 6, 2021)

So I just heard from a couple team leads that target is going to pay for tuition and supplies for undergrads and graduates but does anyone know first the actual schools that you have to be at or if any school does count and how to apply if/when it is up?


----------



## Yetive (Aug 7, 2021)

Full info will be available early September.


----------

